# Look who turned 4 today!



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday Gizmo!







019 by Alaina Dugas, on Flickr


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! You look gorgeous! Gizmo got a birthday treat too!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Happy birthday!!! I'm sure he's very happy with a special birthday treat


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Gorgeous markings 😍


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Lupin (Oct 5, 2017)

What a lovely Chi you have  Happy birthday!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I always enjoy your birthday photos of your little ones! Give him a snuggle for us!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks, will do!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday!! My girl turned 4 this year, too. 
He's so cute. <3


----------



## dahlia444444 (Jun 27, 2017)

What a cutie!!


----------

